# Bloodwork



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I just had bloodwork done after having RAI a month ago for Thyroid Cancer.

The doctor was only checking my TSH level and said it was .31 and he is increasing my Synthroid a bit and will have bloodwork done again next month. Does this number sound close to what it should be. I feel good other than I am losing a bit more hair than is normal for me.

Should I have other things checked besides my TSH level?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> I just had bloodwork done after having RAI a month ago for Thyroid Cancer.
> 
> The doctor was only checking my TSH level and said it was .31 and he is increasing my Synthroid a bit and will have bloodwork done again next month. Does this number sound close to what it should be. I feel good other than I am losing a bit more hair than is normal for me.
> 
> Should I have other things checked besides my TSH level?


Hi, Pam!! Welcome!! How much Synthroid were you originally on and what is the new dose?

You doctor is doing the right thing. Since you had thyroid cancer, your TSH must be suppressed. http://www.thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm

How are you feeling? Did you firstly have surgical removal of your thyroid?


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I was on 150mg and now will be taking 175mg.

I had my Thyroid removed back in February and the RAI treatment mid April.

Actually have been feeling good, it seemed like once I was put on the Synthroid after the RAI it didn't take long to start feeling better.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I, personally, would have wanted to have other things drawn as well. How are you feeling? While I'm getting my dose regulated, I am requesting TSH, Free T3, total T3, Free T4 and total T4 each time.


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I am feeling really good.

I didn't realize before hand that they were not checking everything and this was my first bloodwork that was done since the RAI and that was the only thing the doctor had order.

When they called me to let me know he was changing my dose I did ask about the other things that could be tested so the nurse checked with the doctor and I am going to have more bloodwork to check the TSH and all of the others before my appt. in 3 weeks.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's great that you are feeling good!! Can't hurt to get these other things checked, but the most important thing is you are feeling good.


----------

